# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  ABF Visual Components Library

## forum

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  tlcharger : ABF Visual Components Library.

*AbfComponents* est un ensemble de composants.

La partie freeware (sans source) des composants visuels ABF Visual Components Library contient un ensemble de puissants composants, classes et procdures :TabfApplicationPropertiesTabfAutoRunTabfOneInstanceTabfShutdownTabfTrayIconTabfWndProcHookTabfFileStorageTabfWavTabfThreadComponentTabfThreadTimerTabfFileOperationTabfFileAssociationTabfFolderMonitorTabfRegistryMonitorTabfStartButtonPropertiesTabfColorPickerTabfEditTabfComboBoxTabfImageTabfImageListBoxTabfGroupBoxTabfScrollBarTabfDatePanel
 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

